# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Coffee Protein Shake

## magaton

I'm sure someone else has already done this but i just tried it. I loved it and thought i would share.

I can't live without coffee in the mornings but have been wanting to replace with a shake. This morning i mixed in 2 teaspons of Folgers instant coffee with my vanilla shake(made with 2%milk). 

It was GOOD!

----------


## CHAP

Sounds like an idea. 

Ill give it a shot sometime. 

I just never have instant coffee

----------


## zaggahamma

ive used coffee after its brewed or left over in my shakes but not the instant grounds...pwo shakes with coffee and chocolate...jomoca heaven

----------


## bigcwithane

do this every morning. delicious

----------


## zaggahamma

> do this every morning. delicious


dont tell noobs :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## nikifire

very good idea  :7up: 

I love espresso shot in the morning but I also have a big breakfast and protein shake so I had to stop having coffee.

I've never taught about mixing coffee whit the pro shake. How simple and genies it is !!!!!

I'm gonna have espresso pro shake tomorrow morning  :Smilie: 

thanks

----------


## Baseball_Player85

Wow! I feel dumb to have never thought of this. I drink coffee and my protein shake around the same time in the morning and have never thought to mix the 2.

and the expreso shot idea I like as well.

----------


## tembe

lol i just mix the instant coffee powder with my protein and have it with water

still pretty decent

----------

